# Anyone have experience with Serenity Poodles in Washington?



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

I think she was maybe a member here, if I'm thinking of the right person. Audrey, fully owner handled through GCHB, is beautiful, but I think she got her start with a white bitch.

Yes yes yes, I just saw Aria at her site - that was her start. This is the same person, and she has worked so hard and so well, it seems to me. I would absolutely go for this opportunity.

ETA: she can also teach you a ton about grooming your Spoo 😊🐩.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

If you want a show breeder with a good reputation, go for it. However, I would advise researching COI first.


----------



## SoBecky (7 mo ago)

MaizieFrosty said:


> If you want a show breeder with a good reputation, go for it. However, I would advise researching COI first.


I’ve tried researching COI’s, but I’m having some trouble wrapping my head around it. (I think it’s the decimals…. Numbers are hard) Dam has 0.37 COI over 5 generations and a little less then 4% for 10 generations. Sire has 1.5% COI over 5 generations and 6% over 10 generations (Numbers are from the poodle pedigree database). Dam has a good COI and Sire has a mediocre COI, right?


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

SoBecky said:


> I’ve tried researching COI’s, but I’m having some trouble wrapping my head around it. (I think it’s the decimals…. Numbers are hard) Dam has 0.37 COI over 5 generations and a little less then 4% for 10 generations. Sire has 1.5% COI over 5 generations and 6% over 10 generations (Numbers are from the poodle pedigree database). Dam has a good COI and Sire has a mediocre COI, right?


Those are pretty amazing numbers! My dogs' COIs are 19% and 20%.


----------



## Heartland2022 (8 mo ago)

Below 10% is good my dog sits at 12٪ according his DNA. I would say those are some amazing numbers you got there. The main thing is looking for a history of any genetic health defects. History tends to repeat regardless of COI the further away any defect the better. Don't get me wrong you want a low COI if you can get it. Here is a good link explaining COI pedigree and DNA based. Genetic Coefficient of Inbreeding.


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

There are different ways to calculate COI. A pedigree based COI is different from an Embark genetic COI is different from a UC Davis Internal Relatedness (IR) rating.


----------



## ttownjayne (Mar 30, 2014)

I live in the area and I've not seen Angel in several years but she's very nice. She groomed my spoo when he was young and wiggly. She's an excellent groomer, and one of these days I'd love to take lessons from her. I imagine a Serenity puppy would be delightful!


----------



## Heartland2022 (8 mo ago)

From the looks of it SoBecky I'd say you got a winner. Hope everything goes well and you get the dog you deserve.


----------



## SoBecky (7 mo ago)

Agreed! I contacted her, and if everything goes well, I should be getting a pup from her upcoming litter sometime around November! So excited and so glad I waited to find the right breeder!!


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

Congratulations. Looking forward to pictures. Are you able to visit after the pup's are born?


----------



## SoBecky (7 mo ago)

Ty! She lives abt 3 hours away, so unfortunately no. She did offer to meet up with me at a local show she was going to so I could meet the dam and sire, but I’ll be busy then. Its not ideal, but I assume the first time I’ll meet my pup in person in when I drive down for pickup day!


----------



## SoBecky (7 mo ago)

Side note about COI. I did a test breeding and pups will have a COI of 3.5% over 5 generations and 9% over 10 generations, which is still p good all things considered. Also, Turns out she was mentored and got the sire that she’s using for this litter from Canzone Poodles, which I’ve heard really good things about. (Also also, I am loving the poodle pedigree database. That thing is crazy useful, even if I have trouble understanding the majority of it lol. Here’s A snippet from the simulation pedigree, for anyone who can read it better than me.)


----------

